# [LE] K-9 copper named Officer of the Year - Lumina News



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9i-0&fd=R&url=http://www.luminanews.com/article.asp%3Faid%3D2481%26iid%3D114%26sud%3D30&cid=0&ei=5jk4SNK1OY30yASypMmfCA&usg=AFrqEzc2KP9gBGG7V87YsDpKF-n4GM9zrw"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=RGy-TRZDv1MJ&imgurl=www.luminanews.com/images/articles/Volume%25207%2520issue%252020/Schlipp_officer%2520of%2520year%252048.jpg width=68 height=80 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>Lumina News</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://www.luminanews.com/article.asp%3Faid%3D2481%26iid%3D114%26sud%3D30&cid=0&ei=5jk4SNK1OY30yASypMmfCA&usg=AFrqEzcHfyWNNFlDm9JBb7edj947lp8zsw"><b>K-9</b> copper named Officer of the Year</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Lumina News, NC -</font> <nobr>May 15, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Cpl. WT Schlipp receives the Officer of the Year award at a board of aldermen meeting on Thursday, May 8, as his daughter, Amber, and <b>K9</b> police dog Kubo <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

